# Grroms Accident Insurance



## GirlFriday (6 December 2017)

Awful incident for all involved:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/irish-groom-elaine-ohalloran-car-crash-639216

But surely any groom  (or anyone in the US really) ought to be taking out their own medical insurance? If she has an employer (rather than being self employed) surely it is about time the professional bodies in the US started campaigning for employers to cover medical insurance in such a high-risk occupation particularly? Or any really, this wasn't a horse-related incident after all.


----------

